# Brothers from another Mother



## fordmike65 (Jul 31, 2022)

When I saw @Mabuhay's thread on his crusty black '36 Schwinn DBR, I was hooked. The way he went about the build and rejuvenation of this awesome rare-ish frame was just as I would have. Keep it simple, full mechanical rebuild and most importantly....preserve the crust. Oh, and it reminded me of my very own '36 Colson double bar. The more I looked at them, I'm convinced they're related.... possibly even 1/2 brothers. We made arrangements to have a reunion of sorts at this past weekend's Rolling Relics SF Ride, and I'm happy to say it went well. No DNA test was done, but I'm still convinced these two are closer than any Schwinn and Colson ever have been. It was great meeting you Eddie. I hope we can put together a Cyclone Coasters Double Bar Ride together someday soon so we can get all the local Schwinn, Colson, CWC and maybe even a Shelby, Iver or Snyder. I don't think we have any local Monarks, but it would be cool to get one out to compare.


----------



## fordmike65 (Jul 31, 2022)

Pic @Bryan S posted of yesterday's ride.


----------



## cyclingday (Aug 1, 2022)

Mike,
 You should never post a picture of a Colson next to a Schwinn.
It just proves, that the Schwinn is better looking.
More like, another brother from the Postman. 😜


----------



## Maskadeo (Aug 1, 2022)

The rider of the Schwinn is even looking away in an attempt to not be photographed with a Colson!  😝


----------



## OSCAR...N... (Aug 1, 2022)

cyclingday said:


> Mike,
> You should never post a picture of a Colson next to a Schwinn.
> It just proves, that the Schwinn is better looking.
> More like, another brother from the Postman. 😜






Maskadeo said:


> The rider of the Schwinn is even looking away in an attempt to not be photographed with a Colson!  😝





Aaahhii Luuulyyy.... Toooomaaa...😩🥺🤣


BTW....YOU....😡🤬😡🤬🤣🤣🤣🤣


----------



## CURTIS L LINDGREN (Aug 1, 2022)

I'm still a fan of the Colson.   🤓  but, I gotta say..................those bikes REALLY compliment each other !!  👍   thanks for sharing the photo's ! Looked like a fun ride .  😁


----------



## catfish (Aug 1, 2022)

Nice pair! I love how two different manufactures made bikes that were almost identical.


----------



## Eddie_Boy (Aug 1, 2022)

When Mike @fordmike65 reached out to me asking if we were planning to go to the S.F. ride, he asked if I was bringing “Cochina” our ’36 Schwinn DBR. I'm glad we brought our DBRs to the SF ride.  So glad to finally meet Mike for the first time. What a fun day occasionally riding along side with Mike and chatting throughout the day. Love his bike, the overall condition and being a LWB too. Killer! I would be proud to own a Colson bike like Mike’s. Those fenders...so sweet.  Oh and his lady’s killer Supreme…wow. I have to agree, when we had our DBRs together, they do look rad together. And like we’ve talked about before, Mike, if you plan a DBR featured ride, we will do our best to make it. Thanks brother for a great day.

One more thing about Mike that I wanted to mention here. To make a long story short, Mike offered me a tire to use.  I got a flat before the ride started using a very old, used, and uniquely repaired Carlisle Lightning Dart tires. Everyone but me insisted I use the new tire. Done.  Not only for letting me use his new John's chain tread blackwall tire, but during the end of the ride before we separated, I tell Mike, “I want to pay you for the tire.” Of course being a gentlemen, he refused. I told him, “I’ll get you back bro.” Thanks Mike for saving the day for my wife and me.


----------



## ian (Aug 1, 2022)

Mabuhay said:


> When Mike @fordmike65 reached out to me asking if we were planning to go to the S.F. ride, he asked if I was bringing “Cochina” our ’36 Schwinn DBR. I'm glad we brought our DBRs to the SF ride.  So glad to finally meet Mike for the first time. What a fun day occasionally riding along side with Mike and chatting throughout the day. Love his bike, the overall condition and being a LWB too. Killer! I would be proud to own a Colson bike like Mike’s. Those fenders...so sweet.  Oh and his lady’s killer Supreme…wow. I have to agree, when we had our DBRs together, they do look rad together. And like we’ve talked about before, Mike, if you plan a DBR featured ride, we will do our best to make it. Thanks brother for a great day.
> 
> One more thing about Mike that I wanted to mention here. To make a long story short, Mike offered me a tire to use.  I got a flat before the ride started using a very old, used, and uniquely repaired Carlisle Lightning Dart tires. Everyone but me insisted I use the new tire. Done.  Not only for letting me use his new John's chain tread blackwall tire, but during the end of the ride before we separated, I tell Mike, “I want to pay you for the tire.” Of course being a gentlemen, he refused. I told him, “I’ll get you back bro.” Thanks Mike for saving the day for my wife and me.
> 
> ...



They're both my favorite!!


----------



## srfndoc (Aug 1, 2022)

Both great bikes and even better to see them preserved and being ridden.  For me, the deep fenders on the Colson are the 'pièce de résistance'.


----------



## cyclingday (Aug 1, 2022)

True that!
Those big McCauley fenders and chainguard are very handsome.
It’s the odd geometry of the Long Wheel Base  Colson frame that looks strange.
They stretched the frame on the wrong end.
If they had stretched the front triangle, it would’ve been the most sought after frame style of its type, for adult sized riders.
Just goes to show, that Colson should’ve stuck to Hand Trucks and Wheelchairs, because they obviously didn’t know squat about bicycle geometry & design.
Just kidding!
Sort of?
Lol!


----------



## tryder (Aug 1, 2022)

Mabuhay said:


> When Mike @fordmike65 reached out to me asking if we were planning to go to the S.F. ride, he asked if I was bringing “Cochina” our ’36 Schwinn DBR. I'm glad we brought our DBRs to the SF ride.  So glad to finally meet Mike for the first time. What a fun day occasionally riding along side with Mike and chatting throughout the day. Love his bike, the overall condition and being a LWB too. Killer! I would be proud to own a Colson bike like Mike’s. Those fenders...so sweet.  Oh and his lady’s killer Supreme…wow. I have to agree, when we had our DBRs together, they do look rad together. And like we’ve talked about before, Mike, if you plan a DBR featured ride, we will do our best to make it. Thanks brother for a great day.
> 
> One more thing about Mike that I wanted to mention here. To make a long story short, Mike offered me a tire to use.  I got a flat before the ride started using a very old, used, and uniquely repaired Carlisle Lightning Dart tires. Everyone but me insisted I use the new tire. Done.  Not only for letting me use his new John's chain tread blackwall tire, but during the end of the ride before we separated, I tell Mike, “I want to pay you for the tire.” Of course being a gentlemen, he refused. I told him, “I’ll get you back bro.” Thanks Mike for saving the day for my wife and me.
> 
> ...



Thank you for all the beautiful photos of two beautiful bicycles.
It was fun checking out both your Schwinns and meeting you on the ride.


----------



## fordmike65 (Aug 1, 2022)

cyclingday said:


> True that!
> Those big McCauley fenders and chainguard are very handsome.
> It’s the odd geometry of the Long Wheel Base  Colson frame that looks strange.
> They stretched the frame on the wrong end.
> ...


----------



## cyclingday (Aug 1, 2022)

All kidding aside, those bikes look fantastic together.
They look like they belonged to a pair of brothers, and spent their whole existence in the same environment.
Amazing pair, and great photo shoot.
I’d be up for a Double Bar Roadster ride, if that should come to fruition.
My only contribution could be the 1938 CWC built, Berry Cohen Special.
Similar in design, but just the Roadmaster version.


----------



## fordmike65 (Aug 1, 2022)

cyclingday said:


> All kidding aside, those bikes look fantastic together.
> They look like they belonged to a pair of brothers, and spent their whole existence in the same environment.
> Amazing pair, and great photo shoot.
> I’d be up for a Double Bar Roadster ride, if that should come to fruition.
> ...



Sounds great Marty. I'd like to see when Eddie @Mabuhay can make it down for a CC Ride, and we'll plan around that.


----------



## Kelloggkid (Aug 18, 2022)

Really great photos of 2 awesome bikes!  Thanks for sharing!


----------



## slick (Aug 22, 2022)

The real question everyone forgot to ask... what came first? The chicken or the egg? Who copied who? Let's see some patents on these two frame designs. 

The best part is the fact Mike is slowly coming out of the schwinn lovers closet. Now even a thread about schwinns, photos of his so called beloved Colsons having affairs with the supposed enemy schwinns, ....... can it be any more obvious? SCHWINN LOVER? 🤣😂


----------

